# SKYLINES 4 SALE



## RHD IMPORTS (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey every one well we are not new at this we are just a new name 

RHD IMPORTS

we are legal and very legit with titles and vins for SKYLINES if you dont belive us ask 


R34MAN the owner of sky-kit .com 

skylines start at 12k 


hope to hear from you

contacts


owners

DEREK BANKS
615-818-4918


JOHN PLUMER
214-714-8864

WEB SITE UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

whos r34 man?


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

you2 said:


> whos r34 man?


arent they your competitioin from what ive seeen?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

nope they are not competition


----------



## rhd_imports (Dec 14, 2006)

WWW.RHDIMPORTS.NET
THE WEB-SITE ISNT DONE BUT ITS UP WE ARE GOING TO BE ADDING MORE CARS SOON


----------



## marbito (Dec 24, 2006)

*I got a GTR 32...almost done re-building the turbo....[*


----------



## cloudy (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool. Just one GIANT suggestion.
Take off the damn music from the website.
One of the most obnoxious things a company could have on their website.
All it does is make me want to click out of your site.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

makes me want to dance


----------

